

Just do it? But How? Productivity expts I tried, plus a QS time management recap - ColinWright
http://quantifiedself.com/2011/03/just-do-it-but-how-24-productivity-experiments-i-tried-plus-a-qs-time-management-recap?utm_source=HN

======
revorad
Nice to see a post with some real experiments and data (even if it's
qualitative), instead of the usual over-generalised productivity advice.

~~~
ColinWright
Agreed, and yet it's either been flagged, or hammered by a moderator, as it's
currently at rank 516.

So there you go.

